# Adjusting headlights on a 2000 Nissan Altima



## jojo (May 3, 2005)

I just changed my headlight bulbs. The High beams and the low beams are to high, i just wanted to know wat the correct instructions on doing this. The manual is vague on this. Im also not to sure where the adjusting knob is. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

pop the hood and turn on your headlights...make sure that the car is on a flat surface...like in the garage or sumthing...what i did was un boxed a carboard box and put it about 2-3 feet away from the headlights for a referance point..now look on the headlight..it is pretty obvious to see the white geas with a black circle above them..(to fit a screwdriver in) ther are 4 of these..2 on each headlight..now one will determin the up and down movement of the headlight and the other will determine the left and right movement...get teh headlights evenly adjusted on the unfolded cardboard box and your all set


----------

